# whay breed are they?



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

what kind of goats do I have, I am assuming they are Alpine. But I just dont know..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am NO expert by any stretch of the imagination, but my uneducated guess is the first one has a bit of Nubian in it. they certain have alpine in them. the darker one may have some togg in it.

they're really cute tho! I love their markings. and the pole on the other guy's horns is hilarious!!


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

yes, we were thinking Nub and Alpine. I know nothing of the tog.... and we got the goats with the pvc, the lady said she kept getting hung in the fence... I am thinking of cutting it off.... we have a chainlink , like doggie kennel... the cream one is Malikah(Queen) and the dark one is Semeerah(listener)...


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

To me the dark one looks like fullblood alpine and the lighter like a 50/50 nubian alpine mix.  I love guessing breeds, haha.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree HP


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

the little one (malikah) looks a lil dif from the big one(sameerah) but so alike, the mouth and eye set, noses are just a lil dif. the lil one seems to be a lil more delicate ( not cuz she young) Sameerah is protective over malikah. Im happy bout that unless it backfires.............. 

its so sweet , Malikah can be all stubborn and i look at her in the eyes, put my hands around her little head, talk to her in the low calm voice and its like she understands me. 

sameerah is very observant and studies every thing!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The flop eared one looks like and Alpine/Nubian cross, and the other one looks like an Alpine/Toggenburg cross.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yep....looks like you're hooked on goats already!


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree theres some Nubian in there... and yes, because you have "horned goat friendly " fencing, you can remove the pipe and tape  I have horned and hornless goats and learned through trial and error that if a goat can get it's face through a square to it's eyes, it will keep pushing to get it's head through. 

How are they doing today?


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

well i am gonna be on my way down to "the valley" to check em out and deliver a little alfalfa .... get their night condo set up with gatorade and some more alf... 

we have the chain link instead of square i dont think it will be quit so easy to get as stuck, but with me home f/t right now I look down on them constantly....specially cant get the head thru the chain link... :whatgoat::kidblue:


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

ok so they were tearing that alfalfa slap up! and only 1 pile of ugly poo that was like soft almost formed dog poo... I feel a little better. 

oh I got the PVC off but she wanted her hay, i couldnt get the tape off yet...:think:

Of course like a new mommy (as with my daughter 18.5 years ago)Im gonna freak out with every issue....and as a woman I must be rational.....


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)

yay


----------



## Lyonpurrs (Jun 18, 2013)




----------

